# Adult Party - 7th Year



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello all, long time/first time!

My wife and I are hosting our 7th Halloween party this year and I'm looking for some new/improved ideas!
Here are some of the festivities we have had in the past:

Costume Contest
Karaoke
Pumpkin Bowling
Pumpkin Homebrew/Themed Cocktails
Beer Pong/Drinking Games
Classic Silent Monster Movies

Last year we built a bar for our patio out of pallets, had it all lit up nice, and really made some good progress on how we want these parties to look. This year we have a Sonos system set up for dancing, but don't think we want to dedicate the yard to pumpkin bowling again. (it was hard to keep the pins upright and hay bales are a pain) I'm thinking of doing some red themed outdoor lighting and maybe some water misters in cauldrons? 

I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for surefire ways to make sure people have a lot of fun?

Thank you!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I wanna hear more about the Sonos System!! Can you give me more info?! We do a party every year, sounds like yours! I've always wanted to do karaoke! How has that gone over for you?! Last year I did a glow in the dark area in our garage and had a curtain and it was dark that people felt more comfortable dancing and having fun! Then outside of the curtain where the drinking games! I always wanted to do the bowling but worried about the troubles. We have a decent sized yard that I would love to open up in a Halloween way but I always run out of time!!! LOL I will be watching this thread!!!


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Sonos system is great! I don't know how familiar you are with them, but we have a pair of Play:1 speakers and they fill our living room and patio beautifully. (Being in California we have beautiful weather in October and much of the party takes place outside.)

Karaoke is hit and miss. I don't know if we'll be doing it again. A few people really enjoyed it, but then everyone else just kinda watched and it petered out. This year I may try to sync the speakers to a YouTube music video playlist instead, and set up these lights to react to the music and encourage dancing.

I've always liked the idea of keeping it a bit darker so people feel comfortable dancing but my wife isn't into having the whole living room dark. Maybe we will revisit the garage...we used to do blacklight beer pong out there, but now it's kind of too work-shoppy to really entertain in it, which is why we opened up the yard for bowling. I had also considered painting up a piece of plywood and making it into a table for outdoor drinking games.

OH I forgot to mention that we have an office we dedicate to being a photo booth on party night. We rig up a DSLR to a remote and set the computer up to display whatever photos are taken. It's nice, but I usually end up doing maintenance at some point, so we may find another solution.

Thanks for your thoughts! I didn't know anyone had a 365 Halloween Youtube channel, I'm going to check it out!


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

These are the lights I'm getting to react to the music...it wouldn't let me post the link before.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi! Glad you posted & welcome! Sounds like so much fun! What about hiring a fortune teller to come out & making a tent setup for her with lots of gauzy curtains & people can have their palms read or tarot cards done? That could be pretty unique. 

Another thing is that you could do some Halloween-type taste tests. Like set up samples of different pumpkin ales, or fill bowls with different seasonal m&m's, or even have a pumpkin pie contest where you have prizes for the winners. 

Or you could ask everyone to bring a carved pumpkin & set them up as a neat display, and everyone can vote on their favorite "scary" or favorite "cute", etc. 

You could also consider hiring a talented bartender who can make up a bunch of really neat Halloween shots & mixed drinks - maybe even set some on fire! 

I'm sure everyone will have a great time no matter what you decide!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

subcult9 said:


> The Sonos system is great! I don't know how familiar you are with them, but we have a pair of Play:1 speakers and they fill our living room and patio beautifully. (Being in California we have beautiful weather in October and much of the party takes place outside.)
> 
> Karaoke is hit and miss. I don't know if we'll be doing it again. A few people really enjoyed it, but then everyone else just kinda watched and it petered out. This year I may try to sync the speakers to a YouTube music video playlist instead, and set up these lights to react to the music and encourage dancing.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know what ya mean about the garage! SO we use those black dollar tree table cloths and will put those up to hide all the extra stuff in the garage! I love photo booths! We have one in our laundry room! We use my computer but I always wanted to have them posted so everyone can see but I'm not very techy lol or having a live feed of the dance area how fun would that be!?


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

subcult9 said:


> These are the lights I'm getting to react to the music...it wouldn't let me post the link before.



With those lights you are getting?! How do you hook em up to go with the sound?!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Tempt your Fate is great game.


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

We found a "Twister" like came for Halloween called "Tangled". Same premise as twister. It is fun, especially after a few drinks! I think we got it at Spencer's Gifts.


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Halloween Happy said:


> With those lights you are getting?! How do you hook em up to go with the sound?!


They do it automatically! Check out the product reviews


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

offmymeds said:


> Tempt your Fate is great game.





princess loiselle said:


> We found a "Twister" like came for Halloween called "Tangled". Same premise as twister. It is fun, especially after a few drinks! I think we got it at Spencer's Gifts.


Nice, I'll look them up! Thanks!


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hi! Glad you posted & welcome! Sounds like so much fun! What about hiring a fortune teller to come out & making a tent setup for her with lots of gauzy curtains & people can have their palms read or tarot cards done? That could be pretty unique.
> 
> Another thing is that you could do some Halloween-type taste tests. Like set up samples of different pumpkin ales, or fill bowls with different seasonal m&m's, or even have a pumpkin pie contest where you have prizes for the winners.
> 
> ...


I really like the taste test idea! I'll play with that one. We have had themed cocktails in the past, but a bartender would be really nice. We already have an outdoor bar they could use.
Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

i did a social media scavenger hunt, where the winner got $25gift card.
had 12 clues for decorations and things around the house and yard, then they had to find them and post them on instagram. hashtag was coleholloween14 so it was 2 years ago. lol i got to busy to do it last year. I have done a jackolantern carving contest too, where they brought a carved pumpkin then were judged.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Another idea for the dance area is to use laser light units (cheap on Amazon or ebay) and also synchronizing lights to an older "Thunder and Lightning" unit. That's what we do for our garage dance floor. I also roll out some cheap indoor outdoor carpeting, as a lot of people like to dance barefooted.











Eric


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I love this idea!!! Who needs pokemon?! LOL 



ThakingDbb said:


> i did a social media scavenger hunt, where the winner got $25gift card.
> had 12 clues for decorations and things around the house and yard, then they had to find them and post them on instagram. hashtag was coleholloween14 so it was 2 years ago. lol i got to busy to do it last year. I have done a jackolantern carving contest too, where they brought a carved pumpkin then were judged.


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

offmymeds said:


> Tempt your Fate is great game.


We have an adult party every year and at first I thought tempt your fate would be corny but people love it! We do some "adult" dares and do a mystery box they have to pull out of - which has anything from shots to chocolate covered crickets. I put all the fates in a fishbowl and walk around every 20 minutes or so and peer pressure usually gets everyone involved. If you're in to it, send me a PM and I'll send you the fates list I use.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

missmandylion said:


> We have an adult party every year and at first I thought tempt your fate would be corny but people love it! We do some "adult" dares and do a mystery box they have to pull out of - which has anything from shots to chocolate covered crickets. I put all the fates in a fishbowl and walk around every 20 minutes or so and peer pressure usually gets everyone involved. If you're in to it, send me a PM and I'll send you the fates list I use.


Hi! Do you give any prizes for the tif? We didn't play last year but have at every other one of our parties! When does the mystery box come into play? Do you have t he set up some where or do you take the box around also? Thanks!


----------



## missmandylion (Oct 6, 2013)

Halloween Happy said:


> Hi! Do you give any prizes for the tif? We didn't play last year but have at every other one of our parties! When does the mystery box come into play? Do you have t he set up some where or do you take the box around also? Thanks!


For the fates we'll put a bunch of prizes in to a coffee can or a bag (one you can't see inside of) and have people pull them out. For good fates we'll do scratchy lottery tickets, airliner liquor bottles, candies or other treats. For the bad fates we'll do "fear factor" style prizes - last year we did some weird stuff we found at the asian market near our house - plus some flavored crickets I bought off of Amazon. If anyone refuses, they get to take a shot out of the "Consequence Bottle" (an old bottle of nasty whiskey we've had for years).

I take the fishbowl around every 30 minutes or so and peer pressure people in to playing. If you walk in to a group, everyone usually will participate.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I am going to attempt to pull off a scavenger hunt and hope it doesn't rain. I won't have people go very far, just walking distance. I also really like the idea of the jack O lantern contest, I think I am going to add that as well.


----------

